# css im browser deaktivieren! aber wie?



## drella (3. März 2005)

hallo.

wie kann ich im internet explorer,netscape,mozilla,firefox,... css deaktivieren?

also kein eigenes stylesheet verwenden, sondern GANZ abschalten.

habe leider nichts gefunden...

vielen dank


----------



## BSA (3. März 2005)

Wie kommst du auf die Idee das das gehen sollte?
Davon hab ich ja noch nie gehört.
Wieso willst du das überhaupt machen?


----------



## Gumbo (3. März 2005)

Mit der Web Developer Extension ist es beim Firefox und dem Mozilla kein Problem die Styles zu deaktivieren. Wie und ob es bei den anderen Browsern geht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## drella (3. März 2005)

Hatte ich mal gelsen, weiß aber nicht mehr wo....
Ich muss eine Seite anpassen, wenn jemand sein CSS ausgeschaltet hat.  

Geht das wirklich nicht? Überall steht "mit deaktivierten CSS" usw... muss doch dann gehen, oder?


----------



## redlama (3. März 2005)

Im IE kannst Du unter "Extras" -> "Internetoptionen..." -> "Allgemein" -> "Eingabehilfen..." die Farbangaben, Schriftartangaben und Schriftgradangaben von Webseiten deaktivieren oder ein eigenes Stylesheet laden, ...

redlama


----------



## drella (3. März 2005)

ja, stimmt - das hatte ich auch schon gefunden. da wird aber nicht die positionierung der divs "abgeschalten" - sondern nur Farbangaben, Schriftartangaben und Schriftgradangaben.


----------



## redlama (3. März 2005)

Ja, das mag sein, aber ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das vielleicht auch "abgeschaltet" wird, wenn Du "Dokumente mit dem eigenen Stylesheet" formatierst, ...

redlama


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. März 2005)

Beim Netscape4 geht es recht einfach.... "Javascript deaktivieren"


----------



## redlama (3. März 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Beim Netscape4 geht es recht einfach.... "Javascript deaktivieren"


JavaScript deaktivieren? Damit wird auch das CSS deaktiviert? :suspekt:
Nur im Netscape 4 oder auch in neueren Netscape Versionen?

redlama


----------



## drella (3. März 2005)

@Gumbo

Guter Tipp mit der WebDeveloperExtension. Hat aus jeden Fall geklappt...

Danke


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. März 2005)

redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> JavaScript deaktivieren? Damit wird auch das CSS deaktiviert? :suspekt:
> Nur im Netscape 4 oder auch in neueren Netscape Versionen?
> 
> redlama


Nur in Netscape 4(darunter vielleicht auch... damit hab ich aber nie zu tun gehabt).... da ist CSS an JS gekoppelt.
Googel mal nach "JSSS"(Javascript Style Sheets)... da bekommst du nähere Infos, falls es dich interessiert.


----------



## redlama (4. März 2005)

Danke für den Tipp, da werde ich mal suchen!
Stellt Euch mal vor, Ihr surft ohne JavaScript und somit auch ohne CSS, ...
Das wäre echt langweilig (und bei machen Seiten auch eine echte Zumutung)!  ^^

redlama


----------



## hpvw (4. März 2005)

redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke für den Tipp, da werde ich mal suchen!
> Stellt Euch mal vor, Ihr surft ohne JavaScript und somit auch ohne CSS, ...
> Das wäre echt langweilig (und bei machen Seiten auch eine echte Zumutung)!  ^^
> 
> redlama


Du wirst lachen, einige Seiten sehen auf die Weise besser aus und sind besser zu benutzen, als mit CSS und JavaScript. Habe jetzt kein Beispiel, weil ich solche Seiten meist nur einmal besuche, wenn die Info auf die schnelle nirgendwo anders zu kriegen ist. Aber manchmal ist es hilfreich, wenn man eine grauenvolle Seite nicht sofort wegklickt.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. März 2005)

Ist doch eigentlich eine gute Sache, wenn eine Seite auch ohne CSS und JS noch benutzbar ist

Wenns ohne aber besser läuft als mit, ist irgendwas schief gelaufen


----------



## redlama (4. März 2005)

@hpvw & Sven: Ja, es ist wirklich gut, wenn eine seite auch ohne CSS und JS funktioniert.
Und es stimmt auch, dass einige Seiten ohne besser aussehen! ^^
Aber ich habe darauf zu achten, dass ein von uns betreutes Tourismus-Portal möglichst immer und überall "vernünftig", sprich mit alles CSS und Grafiken, angezeigt wird. 

redlama


----------



## hpvw (4. März 2005)

redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber ich habe darauf zu achten, dass ein von uns betreutes Tourismus-Portal möglichst immer und überall "vernünftig", sprich mit alles CSS und Grafiken, angezeigt wird.


Wenn Du alt-Attribute verwendest, wird die Seite immer vernünftig, nämlich dem Browser und den Vorlieben des Users entsprechend, angezeigt, aber das weisst Du ja auch.
Das ich mal mein CSS abschalte wirst Du nicht verhindern können.
Wenn der Kunde explizit bestimmt, dass er weder Bilder, noch Formatierung will, sollte man ihm diesen Wunsch erfüllen. In einem guten Restaurant lässt man auf Wunsch des Gastes auch den Rosenkohl weg und in einem Hotel wird man dem Gast auch keine Blumen auf den Nachttisch stellen, wenn er das nicht wünscht obwohl es in dem betreffenden Hotel Standard ist (holla, die doppelte Verneinung, ich denke es ist klar, was ich meine).

Gruß hpvw


----------

